# Initial Entry dates for 189 & 190



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello,
Could not find this info on the official site of Department.
What are the initial entry date requirements for subclasses 189 and 190, following the grant ?
Something like 6 months or 1 year?

Thanks in advance


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

bluebyte said:


> Hello,
> Could not find this info on the official site of Department.
> What are the initial entry date requirements for subclasses 189 and 190, following the grant ?
> Something like 6 months or 1 year?
> ...


Hi,
The initial entry date is usually one year from the date of your PCC or Medicals, whichever is earlier.

But the CO can always give you a completely different date. It all depends on him/her.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello,
Thanks.
Can visa holders advise on the initial entry date requirement they received for their visa? Please also mention visa subtype (189/190) and grant date.


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Can visa holders advise on the initial entry date requirement they received for their visa?


Not very sure what exactly you trying to ask. But initial entry date of one year means..............enter by one year or before..........means you can enter at a time of your choice in 12 month band. 

If you do not enter & validate your visa by the "initial entry date requirement", your Visa/PR will lapse.

Feel free to ask again if this does not answer what you have in mind.


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,
As far as I can see, this period of time is not fixed, i.e. might vary depending on the CO etc.
I would like to know a few examples; maybe someone got 9 months while the other got 11...
Are you implying that it is ALWAYS 1 year? Is it the same for both 189/190?

Cheers


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Are you implying that it is ALWAYS 1 year? Is it the same for both 189/190?


OK, if that is what you want to know, coolsnake has already answered it. but to put it in your format:

It is NOT always one year. 

Entry date for each person is decided by the CO but what is known in public domain:
1. They will assign the restriction such that PCC is not expired when you enter.
2. They will assign the restriction such that Medicals are not expired when you enter.
3. And some other factors which is not suitable to discuss here.....but generally speaking that is a device of "risk management" for them. If they asking you to enter earlier , it means CO thinks, its not good for australia if you staying outside australia for longer time.

Above applies for 189 & 190 both.


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

It is Very clear now.
Thanks to you both!


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello folks,
Got invited yesterday for 189, and received a good work offer from another country today.
In my case, I do not intend to lose my Australian visa opportunity, but still would like to 'try' how things will go in with the new job offer. This job offer will start with a one-year contract, therefore my plan is to try to get the *Initial Entry Date on 189 visa as late as possible*; to *envelope this one-year contract period*. If I decide to not extend that contract; I will have the option to 'resort' to AU with a 189 visa that still has not expired.

How complete the first lodgement step needs to be? I mean, is it sufficient to only pay the visa fee and click on 'Apply Visa' to initiate a valid visa lodgement process? Or shall I need to provide any other documents at the time I click 'Apply Visa' ?

So, is such a timeline scenario realistic:
Invitation -> (wait ~55 days) -> Pay the visa fee and click 'Apply Visa' on SkillSelect -> (wait a few weeks until CO assigned) -> (Wait for CO to request the documents) -> (wait ~25 days) -> Submit PCC and Medicals.
I think such a case should account to about 3-4 months extra time...

What do you think? Any caveats here?
Thanks!


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,
I think just making a short 'validation trip' would work better.
The question is; is there a length requirement for this initial entry trip? Would a few days long stay in Aus be enoguh to activate my visa permanently? Are there any special procedures or liabilities related to the 189 visa to carry out in this first visit?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

bluebyte said:


> Hi,
> I think just making a short 'validation trip' would work better.
> The question is; is there a length requirement for this initial entry trip? Would a few days long stay in Aus be enoguh to activate my visa permanently? Are there any special procedures or liabilities related to the 189 visa to carry out in this first visit?


There is no length defined for the initial entry. Even few hours at the OZ airport would also suffice.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have applied for visa 190, the co asked for paying the vac2. i think after the payment the visa grant. however i cannot enter the australia till march 2013.As i have the permenent contract now till the end of 2013. and i know the job offer is better in februarry and march.

Can i ask the CO to extend the entery date?
MY PCC expired on November and medical on January.


----------



## syedmal (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi,

I wish to clarify a doubt, say I am already in Australia on a 457 and I am applying for an independent 189 Visa. What are the conditions for the initial entry rules? Could somebody please direct me to the appropriate information?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If you are in Australia on a valid visa, you don't need to re-enter to validate your 189 visa. Once your 189 is granted, it will simply replace your existing 457 visa.


----------

